# Dateien gerichtsverwertbar sichern

## Jimini

Guten Morgen,

ich mache mir seit einiger Zeit Gedanken, wie man Dateien gerichtsverwertbar sichern kann - so, dass ich beispielsweise in 10 Jahren möglichst unwiderlegbar beweisen kann, dass ich heute (also 10 Jahre vorher) im Besitz bestimmter Daten war.

Mein Ansatz ist momentan folgender:

- Das Backup wird verschlüsselt, um eine direkte Manipulation der Daten zu erschweren.

- Eine Checksumme soll als Argument dafür dienen, dass das Backup zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt einen bestimmten Zustand hatte.

- Die Checksummen werden einmal lokal und einmal bei Twitter hinterlegt (der Klassiker ist das Veröffentlichen in einer Zeitungsannonce, was bei regelmäßigen Backups aber schnell teuer wird).

- Die Backups werden einmal lokal und einmal auf einem Remote-System gespeichert.

Ich habe mir daraus ein kleines Script gebastelt:

```
#!/bin/bash

DATE=`date +%Y-%m-%d`

FILE="/path/to/file"

BACKUP="/path/to/backup-$DATE.tar"

# Tarball erstellen

tar -cpf $BACKUP $FILE

# Checksumme des Tarballs berechnen

CHECKSUM=`md5sum $BACKUP | cut -f1 -d ' '`

# Tarball verschlüsseln

ccrypt -Kthisisapassword $BACKUP

# Checksumme des verschlüsselten Tarballs berechnen

CHECKSUM_CRYPT=`md5sum $BACKUP.cpt | cut -f1 -d ' '`

# Checksummen und verschlüsselten Tarball per Mail verschicken

echo "Checksum: $CHECKSUM / Checksum of encrypted tarball: $CHECKSUM_CRYPT" | biabam $BACKUP.cpt -s "Enter subject here" mail@address.net

# Checksummen auf Twitter veröffentlichen

twitter set "$CHECKSUM / $CHECKSUM_CRYPT"
```

Mir geht es hierbei nicht darum, dass ich unglaublich sensible Daten hätte, sondern erstmal nur um ein Gedanken- und Umsetzbarkeitsexperiment. Wie seht ihr diesen Ansatz? Wie würdet ihr eine solche Aufgabe angehen?

MfG Jimini

----------

## Yamakuzure

Sieh mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revisionssicherheit (Für Inspiration)

----------

## py-ro

Du musst das ganze in (grob) zwei Kategorien aufteilen.

1. Lesbarkeit der Daten

2. Unveränderbarkeit

Letzteres kann man z.B. dadurch erreichen, dass man die Daten zusammen mit einem signierten Timestamp (Die Post hat so einen Dienst z.B.) signieren lässt und das ganze selber wieder signiert.

----------

## l3u

Wie wär’s mit einer PGP-Signatur?

----------

## py-ro

Solange nur deine eigene da drin ist, könntest das "Dokument" ja verändern und selber neu signieren.

----------

## l3u

Ich mein das so: erst ein Archiv erstellen und ggf. verschlüsselt ablegen (kann GPG ja z. B.). Dann die Signatur erzeugen (was ja ein kurzer Codeblock ist) und diese dann veröffentlichen, so wie es Jimini geschrieben hat. Würde man die Daten verändern, und die Signatur neu erstellen, dann wäre sie eine ganz andere.

Inwiefern das Veröffentlichen auf Twitter „ausreicht“ sei dahingestellt – das ist natürlich alles manipulierbar.

----------

## 3PO

Da der Themenstarter ja seine Dateien "gerichtsverwertbar" ablegen will, geht das nicht ohne einen zertifizierten Dienst, wie z.B. diesem:

--> https://www.d-trust.net/produkte/d-trust-zeitstempel/

----------

## Jimini

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge und Anregungen! Ich werde, sobald ich etwas mehr Zeit habe, mir den von Yamakuzure verlinkten Wikipedia-Artikel sowie die von 3PO erwähnte URL anschauen. :)

MfG Jimini

----------

